

GPS data are vital—but the signal is surprisingly easy to disrupt - antitrust
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21582288-satellite-positioning-data-are-vitalbut-signal-surprisingly-easy-disrupt-out?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/outofsight

======
dotBen
This is a poor re-written title. This story is about how every day for up to
ten minutes near the London Stock Exchange, someone blocks signals from the
GPS network.

~~~
dotBen
Also proof of why you need to title your submissions carefully... this same
story, re-titled, made it to #1.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123535)

